# keine beleuchtungseffekte mehr



## ladyDi (18. Juni 2005)

hi...
bin gerade am photoshop und habe entdeckt als ich die ersten buchtsaben in chrom gemacht habe und mein belichtungseffekt nicht mehr anzuklicken ist.

habe ich da was verstellt oder habe ich ein zwischenstritt falsch gemacht?

mfg


----------



## der_Jan (18. Juni 2005)

Ist die Schrift gerastert?
    Und warum Postest du das zweimal und veränderst einen Buchstaben?
   Und http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html besonderes Augenmerk zu legen auf Punkt 12 der Regeln.
  EDIT: 
 An der gerasterten Schrift wirds nicht liegen, da du für den Chrome effekt ja erst die Schrift raster musst, bzw die Schrift sich rastert, kann es sein das du im Alpha Channel bist das war die Einzigste Option die ich gefunden hatte wo ich nicht mehr an die Beleuchtungs Effekte konnte.


----------



## ladyDi (18. Juni 2005)

fehler von mir sorry...

bin hier neu und versuche mich gerade ein bisschen weiter zu bilden,wobei ich michhier  noch nicht so gut auskenne.


----------



## Milur (20. Juni 2005)

Was meinst du mit Belichtungseffekt?
etwa Filter->Renderfilter->BelEUchtungseffekt ?

Dann hätte ich noch ne Möglichkeit:
Schau in welchem Farbraum du gerade arbeitest.
Beleuchtungseffekte funktionieren nicht im CMYK Modus.

milur


----------



## ladyDi (20. Juni 2005)

ja danke...habe heute meinen  prof. gefragt...

meinste auch das es daran lag.


----------

